# It's me, Jangsara, from Finland!



## Jangsara (Sep 5, 2009)

Yay!

I've never been good at introducing myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm 24, addicted to makeup, I live in Finland, and I wish I could be professional with makeup someday.

You maybe get to know me better if you check out my makeup blog:
*Makeup your Jangsara*

Or my art gallery:
*Jangsara on deviantART


*


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome Jangsara


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra! Glad to have join us.


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jangsara! Are you on MakeupGeek too?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2009)

here!


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you all!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twiztdlilangel* 

 
_Hi Jangsara! Are you on MakeupGeek too?_

 
Yeah, I'm there too


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 9, 2009)

Warm welcome from Mexico!


----------

